# last but not least: ppp-netzwerk



## Cstar (20. Mai 2002)

tut mir leid wenn ich soviele Fragen stelle, aber da bei mir yast2 nicht funktioniert und yast 1 in meinem Buch nicht beschrieben ist und die folgende Frage noch ziemlich "individuell" ist brauch ich eure Hilfe.
Es geht um die konfiguration vom ppp-netzwerk (unter yast1) für t-online.
unter administration>netzwerk einrichten>ppp-netzwerk gelangt man auf eine vorgegebene liste von providern. t-online ist aber nicht dabei. jetzt muss ich selber die daten zusammensuchen. (für einen windowsanwender der einfach seine cd reingeschoben hat und nun alles schön automatisch ging bzw. genau beschrieben wurde wo die zugangsdaten eingetragen werden müssen etwas schwierig(va. weil ich nicht viel ahnung vom netz hab *g*))
Ich wollte also meinen provider configurieren: Die einzigen Daten die ich für t-online hab wären:
profilname, anschlusskennung,"zugehörige t-online-nummer",Mitbenutzernummer, und kennwort"
ich hab ein wenig rumversucht. Kein Erfolg!
In welche felder gehört sich was rein. Falls ihr unter win seid:
die angebotenen felder *g* für linux wären:
telefonnummer
amtsholung
benutzerkennung
passwort
wählverfahren
modem am telefonanschluss
einwahlmodus
so, das wärs. Banale Frage, ich weiß, aber ich möcht unter linux mal ins netz.
thx für eure beiträge


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Mai 2002)

Frage:
Hast du deine ISDN Karte schon konfiguriert?

wenn nein :

Yast starten ->
Administration des Systems 
Netzwerk konfiurieren
Netzwerk grundkonfiguration
 mit F5 Device ISDN SyncPPP auswählen

mit F6 IP deines Rechners .-> Dynamisch Zugewiesen.
Device aktivieren F4

F8 -> weitere einstellungen

felder ausfüllen (optional)

Dann musst du Nameserver konfigurieren
IP Nameserver DNS
194.25.2.129
eingeben (Schreib dir die ip auf braucht mann ab & zu bei konfigurationen von internet verbindungen)
liste der domains 
local

Dann eben musst du dir den dialer wvdial einrichten
mit den t-online zugangsdaten.


----------

